# Rare Tortoises



## Killerrookie (Apr 23, 2015)

So lately I've been looking at some rare or endangered tortoises and turtles. I was wondering if anyone here on TFO has any of these beautiful and unique creatures. Here are a list of some of them I've been looking at lately:
1. Chaco Tortoise
2. Forsten's Tortoise
3. Travancore Tortoise
4. Kleinman's Tortoise
5. Speckled Padloper Tortoise
6. Spider Tortoise: any kind really!!
7. Black Breasted Leaf Turtle
8. Radiated Tortoise
Those are a few I can think of on the top of my head. I was wondering if any of you have any and are willing to teach me about them and show pictures!! I would really appreciate it if you could teach me about these unique creatures and some other TFO people might like to learn about them as well. I probably missed quiet a bit of other endangered or rare tortoises, if so name some that you have been curious about and or have one.
Thank you
-Austin


----------



## wellington (Apr 23, 2015)

@tortadise will have some of them, if not all. Kelly confirm please


----------



## crimson_lotus (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't know about the others, but Chaco's don't do well in captivity at all, which is why they're so rare. From my understanding a lot of them die from stress.


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 23, 2015)

crimson_lotus said:


> I don't know about the others, but Chaco's don't do well in captivity at all, which is why they're so rare. From my understanding a lot of them die from stress.


That's what I read from a bunch of websites, I guess it's from stress and their small size.


----------



## Turtlepete (Apr 23, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> 1. Chaco Tortoise
> 2. Forsten's Tortoise
> 3. Travancore Tortoise
> 4. Kleinman's Tortoise
> ...



Chaco's are pretty rare, but present in the hobby. Kelly @tortadise owns a group. Forsten's are rare but present as well. I have a small group of them myself. Travencore are very rare as there were never many imported, and now importation is banned. There are a couple successful breeders of Kleinmanni. Speckled Padlopers are incredibly rare, as their husbandry is, from what I understand, very challenging. They are under-studied in the wild and never imported into the US, so they are almost non-existent here in the states. There are a couple members with spider tortoises. @Anthony P @Tim/Robin. Go check out theTurtleRoom website for some great pics of forstenii and spider tortoises. They have black-breasted leaf turtles as well. And finally, radiata are pretty much just the high-profile, pretty tortoise that costs more then any other tortoise on the list, but really aren't that rare at all in captivity. You can get one yourself, for a mere $1000 (or much, much more, depending on the amount of white/yellow).

EDIT: Bill Zovickian produced some Travencoria at one point in time, so there are surely a few scattered individuals in private hands.


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 23, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> Chaco's are pretty rare, but present in the hobby. Kelly @tortadise owns a group. Forsten's are rare but present as well. I have a small group of them myself. Travencore are very rare as there were never many imported, and now importation is banned. There are a couple successful breeders of Kleinmanni. Speckled Padlopers are incredibly rare, as their husbandry is, from what I understand, very challenging. They are under-studied in the wild and never imported into the US, so they are almost non-existent here in the states. There are a couple members with spider tortoises. @Anthony P @Tim/Robin. Go check out theTurtleRoom website for some great pics of forstenii and spider tortoises. They have black-breasted leaf turtles as well. And finally, radiata are pretty much just the high-profile, pretty tortoise that costs more then any other tortoise on the list, but really aren't that rare at all in captivity. You can get one yourself, for a mere $1000 (or much, much more, depending on the amount of white/yellow).
> 
> EDIT: Bill Zovickian produced some Travencoria at one point in time, so there are surely a few scattered individuals in private hands.


Can you show me your Forstens? I just really love their pale skin and cool markings!!


----------



## Turtlepete (Apr 23, 2015)

Here is a courtship video: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/forstenii-breeding-attempts.114345/

Here is a thread on their enclosure, with pic's of the residents: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/forstenii-heaven.102725/


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 23, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> Here is a courtship video: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/forstenii-breeding-attempts.114345/
> 
> Here is a thread on their enclosure, with pic's of the residents: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/forstenii-heaven.102725/


You have some very, very beautiful Forstens there!!! Their shells remind me of the poke a dots of a Dalmatian.


----------



## Onidara (Apr 23, 2015)

are there any impressed tortoise breeders? been looking for one for a while now.


----------



## Turtlepete (Apr 23, 2015)

Onidara said:


> are there any impressed tortoise breeders? been looking for one for a while now.



@Benjamin produces a small amount of these, I believe. CB offspring are very rarely offered, so they are pricey.


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 23, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> @Benjamin produces a small amount of these, I believe. CB offspring are very rarely offered, so they are pricey.


How about a Ploughshare Tortoise?


----------



## Turtlepete (Apr 23, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> How about a Ploughshare Tortoise?



There are none in private hands in the US, that I am aware of. I think the Behler Chelonian Center has some, and of course a few high-profile zoos. From what I understand, you can get your hands on some in Asia, for a high dollar and highly illegally.


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 23, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> There are none in private hands in the US, that I am aware of. I think the Behler Chelonian Center has some, and of course a few high-profile zoos. From what I understand, you can get your hands on some in Asia, for a high dollar and highly illegally.


I just love their army helmet shape shell, it's so beautiful and amazing.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 23, 2015)

Just love to see some of them~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~Any of them.....


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes most of these species are quite difficult to obtain in the pet trade.

Travancore are only found in a very remote area in India,does not allow export of any chelonian, or even possession (legally) of citizens. There's some here and there in Europe. Bill zovikian did have a small group. Some from India pre ban(1970s) and some from Europe. Those animals are now in a private keepers possession in south Florida. Offspring is rarely offered for sale.

Chacos are quite rare because they're protected in the nations they reside. Only captive farmed individuals are cleared for export. There's not many people that know of valid sources to fulfill orders(which are small) so they don't come in often. Sadly husbandry is very inadequate by most keepers and they do perish. We've even lost captive adults here from kidney failure from prior poor husbandry. Sad. But hoping the eggs will hatch from expired females.

Spiders are more present than they were. Lots of people have successfully found the niche of this species lengthy incubation and are quite successful. We have planicauda, brygooi, and arachnoides. The rarest of the Pyxis is oblonga(in no my collection all over the world) and in Madagascar. There much more sensitive of species and very few came In as imports and most perished unfortunately.

Homopus are quite rare as well. Republic of South Africa does not permit commercial exportation of animals. Not to mention most speckled cape and parrot beaks are quite small as babies-juveniles and the United States has a 4" law. 

Radiated are quite a success story of how the private sector can bring an endangered animals population up to speed and mitigate any wild collections. 

Egyptians are fun. Small feisty little guys.males can be quite combative when breeding though. Quite a few successful breeders of this species now in the US.

Impressa are only produced by Dwight Lawson and Ron Tremper currently. This species of Manouria is quite touchy when wild collected. But once established are just like emys and phayrei. They are exact like the others and take. 16-20 years to fully sexually reproduce. Ova is soft shelled as well and requires a tricky niche of incubation requirements,

Chilensis 20+ year captive female


Egyptian(6 year old captive female )

Pyxis planicauda(7year old captive male)


Pyxis oblonga male(LTC WC male 16 years)


Another 20+year captive chilensis female


Wild collected male (been in country for 30+ years) quite old of guess 50-80 years.


Captive young adult male(12 years old now)


6 year old female Egyptian with 20 year old male(WC) breeding



Should be enough for now. Oh wait here's a travancore in situ in western India in a captive conservation group.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Yes most of these species are quite difficult to obtain in the pet trade.
> 
> Travancore are only found in a very remote area in India,does not allow export of any chelonian, or even possession (legally) of citizens. There's some here and there in Europe. Bill zovikian did have a small group. Some from India pre ban(1970s) and some from Europe. Those animals are now in a private keepers possession in south Florida. Offspring is rarely offered for sale.
> 
> ...


Like, Like, Like, LIKE!!!!!

Major like!!!!


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Ah yes couldn't forget about the forsteni either. They're becoming endangered more so from consumption and pet trade over the past few decades. They're natural range is quite small compared to elongata but much larger than travancorica. Very cool species. Quite aggressive and territorial though. I'm not gonna lie I don't remember how many we have here.

Some captive 2 year old F2




Sub adult wild collected female



Some 3-6 month olds


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Ah yes couldn't forget about the forsteni either. They're becoming endangered more so from consumption and pet trade over the past few decades. They're natural range is quite small compared to elongata but much larger than travancorica. Very cool species. Quite aggressive and territorial though. I'm not gonna lie I don't remember how many we have here.
> 
> Some captive 2 year old F2
> View attachment 127247
> ...


Thanks for all this great info @tortadise !!! May I ask what tortoise is that on your profile picture?


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> Thanks for all this great info @tortadise !!! May I ask what tortoise is that on your profile picture?



That's a Kinixys zombensis. Quite rare too in collections. East African Hingeback species.
Female been in Us for 20 years. She had some previous bad husbandry. 



Male WC from a confiscated shipment from Mozambique almost toe years ago now.


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> That's a Kinixys zombensis. Quite rare too in collections. East African Hingeback species.


I've seen one for sale once for a hefty price, I was thinking about buying it but I settled for the Red foot. You own one?


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> I've seen one for sale once for a hefty price, I was thinking about buying it but I settled for the Red foot. You own one?


Yeah if you do get it there awesome and hard to find. So your in Europe I presume?


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Yeah if you do get it there awesome and hard to find. So your in Europe I presume?


No sir, I live in the United States.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Kinixys Lobatsiana are quite rare in the United States too. Europe also. They're a very interesting species. Quite pretty and reddish orange. Come from north South Africa, Botswana area.

Wild,collected pair. Male on left female on right. Have eggs incubating from female. They can take 428-600 days to hatch. Numerous temperature fluctuations too. Hoping July first attempt is successful. Been 345 days so far.


Male his name is mr.L



Female is Mrs.L


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> No sir, I live in the United States.


Hmmm. When and where did you see that zombensis for sale at?


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Kinixys Lobatsiana are quite rare in the United States too. Europe also. They're a very interesting species. Quite pretty and reddish orange. Come from north South Africa, Botswana area.
> 
> Wild,collected pair. Male on left female on right. Have eggs incubating from female. They can take 428-600 days to hatch. Numerous temperature fluctuations too. Hoping July first attempt is successful. Been 345 days so far.
> View attachment 127277
> ...


Wow very beautiful creature INDEED!!!!! Man I knew I should of bought it!!! Oh well. So I'm guessing what really makes them rare is the day's it takes for a egg to hatch?


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Hmmm. When and where did you see that zombensis for sale at?


It was actually last year, I was heading to Repticon and a guy had one there looking to sell it. He didn't have a booth or anything just walking around asking if anyone was looking to buy it. Only reason I wanted it was the dark orange patterns it had.


----------



## FLINTUS (Apr 24, 2015)

I should be getting some of those lobatsiana soon...
The main problem with them is that due to tight export bans they haven't really been bred in captivity much.
In terms of the impressa, in addition to the two individuals that Kelly mentioned, Zoo Atlanta have a (very successful) breeding project with them-they've only had two losses I think out of an original group of 10. Also, _that_ place high in the Swiss Alps has bred them supposedly, along with homophus etc. 
But, it's almost impossible to find out anything about that project online.


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

FLINTUS said:


> I should be getting some of those lobatsiana soon...
> The main problem with them is that due to tight export bans they haven't really been bred in captivity much.
> In terms of the impressa, in addition to the two individuals that Kelly mentioned, Zoo Atlanta have a (very successful) breeding project with them-they've only had two losses I think out of an original group of 10. Also, _that_ place high in the Swiss Alps has bred them supposedly, along with homophus etc.
> But, it's almost impossible to find out anything about that project online.


Now you guys got me searching up Hingebacks  .


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Apr 24, 2015)

Such beautiful tortoises!! I ecspeially like the spider tortoises


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> It was actually last year, I was heading to Repticon and a guy had one there looking to sell it. He didn't have a booth or anything just walking around asking if anyone was looking to buy it. Only reason I wanted it was the dark orange patterns it had.


Yeah. That's a diamond in the rough right there. Sigh. well not slot of those nations will provide valid cites to the US. Lobatse mainly come out SA which is like the padlopers. They don't approve commercial export. Zombensis can get confiscated just like Belliana and Nogyuei in the US. So nobody sends them. Not to mention they're harder to find in the wild. They are only active early morning and late afternoon. Prefer much more humid and wetter conditions. Speks are easier to find so that's what is collected up.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

FLINTUS said:


> I should be getting some of those lobatsiana soon...
> The main problem with them is that due to tight export bans they haven't really been bred in captivity much.
> In terms of the impressa, in addition to the two individuals that Kelly mentioned, Zoo Atlanta have a (very successful) breeding project with them-they've only had two losses I think out of an original group of 10. Also, _that_ place high in the Swiss Alps has bred them supposedly, along with homophus etc.
> But, it's almost impossible to find out anything about that project online.


Yep those impressa are Dwight's. He was the curator at zoo Atlanta. He's now at Tulsa zoo. I believe he left a couple pairs of impressa at zoo Atlanta though. Along with depressa.


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Yeah. That's a diamond in the rough right there. Sigh. well not slot of those nations will provide valid cites to the US. Lobatse mainly come out SA which is like the padlopers. They don't approve commercial export. Zombensis can get confiscated just like Belliana and Nogyuei in the US. So nobody sends them. Not to mention they're harder to find in the wild. They are only active early morning and late afternoon. Prefer much more humid and wetter conditions. Speks are easier to find so that's what is collected up.


Man this makes me want to go back to the past and get it. So what other Tortoises you have in your amazing collection?


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> Man this makes me want to go back to the past and get it. So what other Tortoises you have in your amazing collection?


Pffff yeah tell me about it. Time machine would be awesome. Lots of stuff. Pong really rare though. Pancakes, elongated, mountains, Yellowfoots, Redfoots, hermanns, Russians, leopards, sulcatas, mouhotii, Burmese stars, Sri Lankan stars, western bells, an eastern bells male(which is quite rare in the us actually) some turtles, lots of wood and some spinys. Boy I know there's more. Texas, California deserts(been getting slot of those relinquished. California corporations are moving to Dallas) Sonoran desert. Ummmm an Aldabra. Lol I don't remember them all to be honest. All the enclosures are quite overgrown jungleish and I up just let them do there thing and change water and feed them really


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Pffff yeah tell me about it. Time machine would be awesome. Lots of stuff. Pong really rare though. Pancakes, elongated, mountains, Yellowfoots, Redfoots, hermanns, Russians, leopards, sulcatas, mouhotii, Burmese stars, Sri Lankan stars, western bells, an eastern bells male(which is quite rare in the us actually) some turtles, lots of wood and some spinys. Boy I know there's more. Texas, California deserts(been getting slot of those relinquished. California corporations are moving to Dallas) Sonoran desert. Ummmm an Aldabra. Lol I don't remember them all to be honest. All the enclosures are quite overgrown jungleish and I up just let them do there thing and change water and feed them really


HOLY COW!!!! I always had a soft spot for the Texas Tortoise and the beautiful Burmese stars. You have any pictures of them and can you tell me about these cool guys? Ok for real how long did it take for you to get all these unique tortoises/turtles?


----------



## FLINTUS (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Yep those impressa are Dwight's. He was the curator at zoo Atlanta. He's now at Tulsa zoo. I believe he left a couple pairs of impressa at zoo Atlanta though. Along with depressa.


Yeah I know he was at Atlanta, but they've got their own project now which they're producing from-they've had offspring 4 times I think since 2010, but still have a low hatch rate of about 30%.


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

FLINTUS said:


> Yeah I know he was at Atlanta, but they've got their own project now which they're producing from-they've had offspring 4 times I think since 2010, but still have a low hatch rate of about 30%.


Wow hatch rate is very low.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

FLINTUS said:


> Yeah I know he was at Atlanta, but they've got their own project now which they're producing from-they've had offspring 4 times I think since 2010, but still have a low hatch rate of about 30%.


Yeah they take a while to grow up and breed. The founder animals are down to a 1.2 or 1.3 been a while since I've spoken with zoo Atlanta or Dwight.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> HOLY COW!!!! I always had a soft spot for the Texas Tortoise and the beautiful Burmese stars. You have any pictures of them and can you tell me about these cool guys? Ok for real how long did it take for you to get all these unique tortoises/turtles?


Female Burmese she's 3 years old.


Male he was hatched in 2000 I got him in 2005(already pyramided) but still quite healthy Big male. Should hopefully get the female to size I a couple years and put with him. He breeds with water bowls, rocks, plants, anything. Lol he's ready. Studbook number 29.


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Female Burmese she's 3 years old.
> View attachment 127280
> 
> Male he was hatched in 2000 I got him in 2005(already pyramided) but still quite healthy Big male. Should hopefully get the female to size I a couple years and put with him. He breeds with water bowls, rocks, plants, anything. Lol he's ready. Studbook number 29.
> View attachment 127281


Haha he's just practicing for the real thing!!


----------



## Turtlepete (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> They can take 428-600 days to hatch. Numerous temperature fluctuations too. Hoping July first attempt is successful. Been 345 days so far.]



Whoa. I thought the longest incubation period belonged to chilensis. The duration is nearly equal to the gestation period of an elephant!


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Some pancakes and offsprings these guys are cool. Awesome species.


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Some pancakes and offsprings these guys are cool. Awesome species.
> View attachment 127282
> 
> View attachment 127283


I've seen some adult at Repticon before but never a hatchling. These guys are so cool with the flat shells!!! Man Tortadise your collection is just so massive that you can't name all the species you have


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> Whoa. I thought the longest incubation period belonged to chilensis. The duration is nearly equal to the gestation period of an elephant!


Yep. Extremely long, quickest on record from a colleague of mine over in Botswana said 428 days, average about 500. I know some Pyxis can take 600(have been noted) but I believe that's purely of the diapause regime. They can be stopped and started again, sometimes it's required too. Has been thus far with these lobatse. Went through 3 6-8 week cools cycles then I just left them in ambient buried fluctuating temps. Botswana can get really hot during the day and quite cool at night, so makes since.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> I've seen some adult at Repticon before but never a hatchling. These guys are so cool with the flat shells!!! Man Tortadise your collection is just so massive that you can't name all the species you have


Lol. There's more people here with a bunch of stuff too.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> I've seen some adult at Repticon before but never a hatchling. These guys are so cool with the flat shells!!! Man Tortadise your collection is just so massive that you can't name all the species you have


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Lol. There's more people here with a bunch of stuff too.


Your right!! There are some people on TFO with huge collections, that I'm gonna bug to get some pictures from them lol. Like I'm doing to you!!! You said you had some Sulcatas right?


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> View attachment 127285


Hey quite rubbing it in!!! They are just so cool with the unique she'll patterns on them. Just so beautiful.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> Your right!! There are some people on TFO with huge collections, that I'm gonna bug to get some pictures from them lol. Like I'm doing to you!!! You said you had some Sulcatas right?


Yep sure do. Actually just started to hatch today as well.
40 gram Chunker.


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Yep sure do. Actually just started to hatch today as well.
> 40 gram Chunker.
> View attachment 127287
> 
> View attachment 127288


OMG!!!!! To me the best specie of tortoise!!!!! Ok I have a question, what do you do with all these hatchlings??? Do you sell them? raise? Give away? Like I'm always wondering what you guys do with these guys.


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

Already 40 grams that's a nice one


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> OMG!!!!! To me the best specie of tortoise!!!!! Ok I have a question, what do you do with all these hatchlings??? Do you sell them? raise? Give away? Like I'm always wondering what you guys do with these guys.


Well it's only a few hours old and already 40 grams. Chunker McGee. Some we sell yeah. Helps offset operating costs and utilities. We do give quite a few away though too. Adopt out over 30-40 a year too,


----------



## FLINTUS (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Yeah they take a while to grow up and breed. The founder animals are down to a 1.2 or 1.3 been a while since I've spoken with zoo Atlanta or Dwight.


Yeah, I think they had 4.4 adults now, or maybe 3.3 when I went a couple of weeks ago.
I'll get some pics of the offspring up on here some time-also had some ploughshares as well


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Well it's only a few hours old and already 40 grams. Chunker McGee. Some we sell yeah. Helps offset operating costs and utilities. We do give quite a few away though too. Adopt out over 30-40 a year too,


That's a lot of tortoise you give away and sell for sure!! Shoot if you ever giving some Sulcata away tell me!! Ok so what is your favorite specie of tortoise? What do you like about tortoises if I may ask as well?


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

Tortadise you have me acting like a 5 year old again!!! I'm pacing the house refreshed the page waiting for a response and jumping for joy looking at these amazing creatures you have. Also all this amazing info your jamming in my head!!! It's like I'm a kid in a candy shop!!


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> Tortadise you have me acting like a 5 year old again!!! I'm pacing the house refreshed the page waiting for a response and jumping for joy looking at these amazing creatures you have. Also all this amazing info your jamming in my head!!! It's like I'm a kid in a candy shop!!


Lol. Well I have loads of pictures.


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Lol. Well I have loads of pictures.


May I see some pictures?!?!?!?


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> May I see some pictures?!?!?!?


More? Ok.
Erosa 


Sri Lankan stars


Spiny turtle


Homes Hingeback


Western bells Hingeback


Aldabra


Elongated


Speks Hingeback


Amazon basin yellow foot


Eastern bells Hingeback


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> More? Ok.
> Erosa
> View attachment 127320
> 
> ...


I really love the Western Bell Hingeback and the Spiny turtle!!!! 
Do you know anyone else on TFO that has exotic/rare tortoises?


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> I really love the Western Bell Hingeback and the Spiny turtle!!!!
> Do you know anyone else on TFO that has exotic/rare tortoises?


Lots of folks here do yes indeed. I know @Weldd has boats loads of torts. He hasn't been on in while though, he's the spider master.


----------



## AmRoKo (Apr 25, 2015)

tortadise said:


> More? Ok.
> Erosa
> View attachment 127320
> 
> ...



Amazing collection for sure. Thanks for sharing these great pictures.


----------



## allegraf (Apr 26, 2015)

This is a wonderful thread! Thanks for sharing your pictures and knowledge, Kelly.


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 26, 2015)

@tortadise how about the Bowsprit Tortoise?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 26, 2015)

Stunning and fascinating.
Thank you tortadise.


----------



## allegraf (Apr 26, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Some pancakes and offsprings these guys are cool. Awesome species.
> View attachment 127282
> 
> View attachment 127283


No offense to the pancake community, but they creep me out. I alway picture them sneaking around the house slipping underneath closed doors. Irrational but true. I can appreciate their look, but not for me.


----------



## Dan (Apr 26, 2015)

Not really uncommon in collections but nearly extinct in the wild, burmese star again.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 26, 2015)

allegraf said:


> No offense to the pancake community, but they creep me out. I alway picture them sneaking around the house slipping underneath closed doors. Irrational but true. I can appreciate their look, but not for me.


Lol. Too creepy and sneaky for yah eh? They do have that disposition a little.


----------



## juli11 (Apr 26, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Lol. Too creepy and sneaky for yah eh? They do have that disposition a little.



Haha good that I see the threat  kelly shows his whole collection


----------



## tortadise (Apr 27, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> @tortadise how about the Bowsprit Tortoise?



Well of course. Funny little tortoises that's for sure.

Female


Male sleeping in ten water ha.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 27, 2015)

juli11 said:


> Haha good that I see the threat  kelly shows his whole collection


No quite the collection. But a lot of it.


----------



## juli11 (Apr 27, 2015)

tortadise said:


> No quite the collection. But a lot of it.



Fore sure! The whole would be to much for posting I think


----------



## juli11 (Apr 27, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Well of course. Funny little tortoises that's for sure.
> 
> Female
> View attachment 127688
> ...



Really interesting species! But nothing for me at the moment.. But I think they're not really available in the U.S.?


----------



## tortadise (Apr 27, 2015)

juli11 said:


> Really interesting species! But nothing for me at the moment.. But I think they're not really available in the U.S.?


Yeah they're quite difficult to get here. But occasionally come in from Europe.


----------



## juli11 (Apr 27, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Yeah they're quite difficult to get here. But occasionally come in from Europe.



Ah okay yes they're not really rare here.


----------

